# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Projecto escumador

## Edgar Luis

Boas.. em anexo coloco fotos do projecto do escumador que pretendo fazer.. tirei algumas ideias com alguns membros aqui do forum e gostaria de saber a opiniao final..



abraços

----------


## Pedro Miguel Lopes

como pensas fazer a uniao do copo ao corpo? estas sao as modificaçoes que eu faria o meu esta assim.

cumprimentos

 pedro

----------


## Pedro Miguel Lopes

esquecime do desanho



 cumprimentos

  pedro

----------


## Pedro Miguel Lopes

aqui vai istou e devido ao cansaço.

cumprimentos

 pedro

----------


## Edgar Luis

pox.. tenho andado a pensar como vou fazer a ligação ao copo.. já tive algumas ideias mas todas de encaixe.. akelas unioes de orring para tudo de acrilico é complicado arranjar..

Provavelmente vou fazer algo tipo encaixe moldando o acrilico. ainda n sei  :Frown:

----------


## Ricardo Bacelo

edgar, boas eu tb tou a pensar em fazer um escumador provavelmente vou fazer como o do rogerio.

----------


## Pedro Miguel Lopes

faz como o meu com os dois copos de lavar os dentes

cumprimentos

 pedro

----------


## Ricardo Bacelo

copo de lavar os dentes, como??????

----------


## Pedro Miguel Lopes

como os copos sao conicos encaixam um no outro e assim vedem.basta cortar a parte do fundo dos copos.

cumprimentos

 pedro

----------


## Edgar Luis

Pedro.. mas como tenho tudo de acrilico de 100mm para fazer o pescoço do escumador estou a pensar neste tipo de encaixe.. sei que n é seguro mas gostava de saber se alguem tem 



Passo a esplicar.. o preto refere-se ao pvc.... aos aneis de pvc.. pensei em fazer ai 10mm de anel em que o pescoço que desce do copo iria encaixar no seu interior ( do referido anel).. mas teria de ser mt mt bem cortado de modo a que ficasse completamente estanque.

editei porque o link da foto estava errado

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas edgar
Posso te asegurar que esse tipo de encaixe resulta bem, eu mesmo o uso no meu diy so tens é k depois meter uma fita vendante tipo teflon para nao sair presao por ela, fica 5 estrelas.

----------


## Edgar Luis

eheh.. eu tinha-te mandado o desenho para o email que me deste.. ia agora falar-te disso por pm...

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas 
Ja respondi a tudo isso vai bombar, relaxa.

----------


## Edgar Luis

ja moldei o topo do corpo.. e fiz o copo.. neste momento falta mesmo é arranjar os tubos e exprientar tudo.. e dps colagens :/..vamos a ver.. 

Quero fazer um rotor de agulhas.. alguem me sabe dizer.. de que material são os rotores de agulhas?? sao dos plasticos comuns?? pvc.. ???

----------


## Pedro Miguel Lopes

basta cortar uma biobola ao meu

----------


## Edgar Luis

mas n tenho biobolas  :Smile:  fizes-te com biobola pedro??

----------


## Pedro Miguel Lopes

nao .vai ver ao topico de escumador com tupperwares.

----------


## Edgar Luis

Sim ... eu já sabia.. n me lembrava.. :/.. tou a precisar é de ferias

----------


## Edgar Luis

Aqui estao algumas fotos do progresso do escumador.. 
Abraços

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas 
Parece que te tas safar pelos visto, so uma pergunta a parte superior do corpo é directa ou abaulada?

----------


## Edgar Luis

abaulada.... dei com o ferro de soldar a gas.. e como a chama é de 2mm é mt facil de abaular.. mas n é mt abaulada...

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> abaulada.... dei com o ferro de soldar a gas.. e como a chama é de 2mm é mt facil de abaular.. mas n é mt abaulada...


Boas
Ok, é que quanto mais curva menos resistencia faz sobre as bolhas :SbOk:

----------


## Edgar Luis

Mas tambem convem as bolhas estarem algum tempo dentro do corpo n é?? n convem subirem logo logo.. ou n??

Abraços

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Quanto menos resistencia tiverem melhor, melhor funciona a escumaçao.

----------


## Cesar Pinto

oi edgar
nao querendo meter-me pois o marco é uma das pessoas indicadas para te poder ajudar,venho só para dar a mnha opiniao pois já é o segundo esqumador que faço o primeiro foi com o topo plano e o segundo com o topo curvo a bomba era a mesma e uma coisa eu te posso garantir que com ele curvo trabalha (limpa ) muito melhor .

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Cesar
Uma ajuda é  sempre bem vinda e mais uma experiencia tb, mas é isso mesmo que eu quiz dizer.

----------


## Pedro Miguel Lopes

e isso mesmo estas no bom caminho ,quanto mais curvo for melhor.

----------


## Edgar Luis

mas atenção.. aquele n está direito  :Smile:  tem curva  quando puder tiro uma foto da curva.. só posso fotografar o meu material diy quando o meu mano traz a maquina..  :Frown:

----------


## Edgar Luis

:yb677:   :yb677:  Aqui estao as fotos do escumador praticamente terminado.. ainda n foi testado.. vamos ver  :yb663:   :yb663:   :yb663:  

Obrigao ao people que me ajudou :SbOk:   :Palmas:  









Falta a entrada de ar.. o anel no copo e a turbina de agulhas.. que queria tentar fazer diy.. mas parece complicado visto que teria de partir a outra..  :Frown:

----------


## Pedro Miguel Lopes

a meu ver vale mais comprar ja feita,pois fazendo nao fica tao silenciosa.e visto que vais estragar uma turbina para fazer outra nao compensa.so compensa se tives-se uma estragada.

----------


## Simão Oliveira

Se tiver tão bom resultado como de aspecto vai funcionar com certeza.
Já agora qual foi o custo :SbRiche:  ?
 :Xmassmile:   :Xmascheers:

----------


## António Paes

É verdade, esse escumador está com muito bom aspecto, agora só falta ver isso a trabalhar.

António

----------


## Edgar Luis

O custo foi cerca de 10 euros.. visto que o tubo de acrilico foi todo oferecido por um aluno meu.... gastei dinheiro apenas no pvc.. 

Em principio hoje ou amanha vou testar.. vamos ver.. dps posto os resultados  :Smile: 

Abraços a todos  :Smile:

----------


## Edgar Luis

Pox.. n sei o k se passa.. mas n consigo meter o escumador a funcionar..  :Frown:  :Frown: ... 2 coisas.. n entra ar no escumador para fazer as bolhas.. e o encaixe está a verter um pouco de agua..  :Frown: 



a entrada de ar foi feita como meti na foto.. convem meter alguma valvula na mangueira??

Ideias..

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Agora pela foto daqui ja vi o teu erro, a entrada de ar tem que ser na entrada de agua e nao na saida.

----------


## Pedro Miguel Lopes

a minha entrada de ar e feita na saida da bonba apenas tem uma peça que mistura o ar com a agua .tenta por a entrada junto a turbina para que esta aspire o ar e crie as ditas bolhas

----------


## Cesar Pinto

eu quando fiz o meu meti a entrada de ar na entrada de agua pois a agua provoca uma sugçao e puxa o ar para a turbina e ela parte a bolhas fazendo uma melhor esqumaçao  ( na minha umilde ideia )

----------


## Edgar Luis

mangueira entao n está ligada a curva.. mas sim vem directamente da entrada de agua na bomba?? ou saida da bomba entrada de agua do escumador???

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> mangueira entao n está ligada a curva.. mas sim vem directamente da entrada de agua na bomba?? ou saida da bomba entrada de agua do escumador???


Já vi das duas maneiras...mas parece-me que que a mais correcta é na entrada de água na bomba...aliás se queres pôr needle wheel na bomba, essa é a unica opção, caso contrário não estaria lá a fazer nada.




> a entrada de ar foi feita como meti na foto.. convem meter alguma valvula na mangueira??


Sim, deves colocar uma torneira/valvula na mangueira, para controlares a entrada de ar!

----------


## Edgar Luis

essa torneira tenho no topo da manqueira.. uma torneira para controlar a entrada de ar na mesma.. 

O que é needle wheel.. é uma turbina de agulhas?? 

Mas o escumador dá para exprimentar com a turbina normal n dá???

----------


## Pedro Miguel Lopes

sim da para experimentar com uma turbina normal.uma needle wheel e uma turbina de agulhas.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> sim da para experimentar com uma turbina normal.uma needle wheel e uma turbina de agulhas.


luis tens caixa de mp cheia
fica aqui a pagina para veres um diy
http://reefcentral.com/forums/showth...hreadid=834002

----------


## Edgar Luis

ta excelente. usa uma bioball e n parte a turbina normal... 
Antes de ver a imagem tava a pensar fazer algo semelhante usando um bocado de pvc.. onde fazia uns cortes para encaixar as pas da turbina.. mas teria de usar tubos finos de pvc para fazer os bicos .. 

mas assim facilita bastante as coisas.. tenho de ver como fazer

----------


## Edgar Luis

Ja exprimentei a colocar o ar na entrada da bomba e o que acontece é que dentro do corpo do escumador se forma apenas 1 fio de bolhas que vem logo para cima  :Frown:  :Frown: ou seja.. um fio mt mt fino mesmo tendo o ar aberto ao maximo... ideias???  :Frown:  :yb620:

----------


## Simão Oliveira

Edgar Qual a potencia da bomba?

----------


## Edgar Luis

aquabee 2001. 2000l/h.. que é a bomba que o escumador deste genero e de marca usa..


será a entrada de ar mt pequena?? estou a usar as mangueiras tipicas das bombas de ar.. 

Tou mesmo à nora. conseguem dar-me umas dicas???

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Ja tens turbina de agulhas?

----------


## Edgar Luis

Ainda n.... mas sem a turbina de agulhas n devia funcionar tambem marcos??

abraços

----------


## Edgar Luis

Já lhe meti duas entradas de ar e nicles..  :Frown:

----------


## Pedro Miguel Lopes

so se meteres uma uniao para fazer as bolhas como eu tenho no meu.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Edgar.

Tive a ver o teu escumador DIY e parece-me muito bom mesmo ,tenho seguido esse mal entendido da entrada de ar.
Não deve ser só a entrada de ar mas sim outra coisa que não se consegue ver nas fotos.
Se tiveres tempo passa cá na minha casa ,pode ser que eu consiga ver qual é o problema dele.

Um abraço Rogério. :Xmascheers:

----------


## Edgar Luis

Boas rogerio.. estou à espera da turbina de agulhas.. e dps vou ver se o problema continua.. Agradeço a disponibilidade  :Smile:  vamos a ver se consigo que funcione.. 

Mt boas entradas para todos..  :Smile:

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Estou em pulgas para ver o que está mal numa prespectiva de poder ajudar, mas não consiguo compreender o fluxo da agua nem as ligações. Podes postar um desenho?

----------


## Simão Oliveira

Então edgar já ha novidades ?
já conseguis-te tesolver o problema da entrada do ar?
Abraço Amigo :SbOk:

----------


## Edgar Luis

Ainda n.. pk ainda n me chegou a turbina de agulhas.. parece-me que está a entrar mta agua no escumador.. e n está a entrar a quantidade que devia.. (dai talvez necessitar da turbina de agulhas).. eu vou tirar fotos mais detalhadas do escumador e dps posto

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Ainda n.. pk ainda n me chegou a turbina de agulhas.. parece-me que está a entrar mta agua no escumador.. e n está a entrar a quantidade que devia.. (dai talvez necessitar da turbina de agulhas).. eu vou tirar fotos mais detalhadas do escumador e dps posto


Olá Edgar,

Mas se não entra ar nenhum (a bomba não puxa nenhum ar?), o problema não é de não teres turbina de agulhas de certeza! :yb668:

----------


## Edgar Luis

sim entra ar.. entra um fio de ar que vai logo a superficie.. um fio de pequenas bolhas que sobe logo.. mas entra ar..

----------


## Edgar Luis

Aqui vao as bolhas.. desculpem a má qualidade de imagem.. mas foi acabado de tirar com o telemovel...

----------


## Edgar Luis

Aqui vão mais umas fotos do meu escumador.. se encontrarem algum erro a que se deve as poucas bolhas digam algo sff.. 







Abraços

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas luis
Continua na mesma, problema esta na na bomba, nao esta meter ar :yb665:   :yb665:  , nao esta aspirar ar como deve ser.

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> Aqui vão mais umas fotos do meu escumador.. se encontrarem algum erro a que se deve as poucas bolhas digam algo sff.. 
> Abraços


Edgar, podes postar uma foto da entrada de ar, tens que por um restritor para que a depressão provocada pela bomba aspire o ar por não haver caudal suficiente de água.

Espero que estejas a fazer os testes com água salgada.

Nesse tipo de escumador em que a bomba com a turbina de agulhas não funciona em loop fechado mas também alimenta a entrada de água do escumador se calhar operava melhor montando a turbina original e um ventiru como o da Eheim que apareceu numa foto atrás. 

Uma alteração que eu fazia mas que não tem nada a ver com o problema das bolhas era na entrada de água do escumador colocava uma curva de 45 graus para que a água não fosse atirada contra a parede oposta deste e em vez disso faça um remoinho no interior aumentando a área de contacto.

----------


## Edgar Luis

A turbina original chegou hoje.. tal como a entrada de ar para ligar a bomba.. 


Á noite posto resultados.. 
Estou a perceber a ideia da curva.. vamos ver.. vou tentar exprimentar das duas maneiras.. apesar de ter mt pouco espaço para colar a curva..

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> A turbina original chegou hoje.. tal como a entrada de ar para ligar a bomba.. 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Á noite posto resultados.. 
> Estou a perceber a ideia da curva.. vamos ver.. vou tentar exprimentar das duas maneiras.. apesar de ter mt pouco espaço para colar a curva..


uma maneira de caber é cortares a ponta da peça na saida onde ira ligar outro tubo de pc, assim ganhas logo 1cm, e fazeres o mesmo no outro extremo e o colares à parede do escumador, mas antes da colagem faz experiênças com a peça em vários angulos e com também com uma de 90 graus.

----------


## Edgar Luis

a bomba chegou .. mas n trazia tampa nem apoios de ventosas.. é normal???
Tou mesmo triste.. pensava que a bomba vinha completa.. 


Parece que a aquabee 2001 já n tem 38W mas sim 33W

----------


## Micael Alves

edgar não achas que essa bomba será um pouco fraca para esse escumador?

----------


## Edgar Luis

N..o projecto "original" tem salvo erro mais 2 centimetros de altura.. a bomba serve para fazer bolhas n para bombear agua para o aqua.. percebes??existem ai escumadores com menos litragem por hora que esta..

Abraços

----------


## Edgar Luis

aqui vao algumas fotos do escumador a bulir..  :Smile: 

passado este tempo todo desde o inicio do projecto. .ehehe

----------


## Simão Oliveira

Boas Edgar 

Como conseguiste resolver o problema da entrada de ar?

----------


## Edgar Luis

com aquela peça que coloquei lá em cima que mandei vir da europtrading.. que por acaso veio uma na bomba e comprei outra à parte.. ou seja.. tenho 1 a mais :/

----------


## Pedro Miguel Lopes

podes por uma foto ?e igual a das bombas dymax

----------


## Edgar Luis

e esta peça que está ai acopulada à bomba.. essa bomba é a minha. podem ver ai a entrada de ar..

----------


## Pedro Miguel Lopes

a turbina e de agulhas ou normal

----------


## Edgar Luis

De agulhas  :Smile:  e o ar n está aberto ao maximo..
 :Smile:

----------


## Edgar Luis

aqui esta o escumador a bulir.. a tirar porcaria que se farta.. tendo em atenção que ainda n tenho peixes no aquario.. e corais tenho apenas alguns frags pequenos..

Cumprimentos

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Excelente Edgar :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: 

De quanto em quanto tempo estás a limpar o copo do escumador?

Tens imagens do rotor ou turbina de agulhas que possas colocar no tópico?

Este teu magnifico projecto orçou em quanto (contando com o material que terias de ter comprado se não te tivesse sido oferecido como mencionas mais atrás)?

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Edgar Luis

eu usei 2 espessuras de tubo.. o que daria para fazer 4 escumadores destes se fosse comprado as varas de 2 metros.. neste meu.. gastei apenas os 80 euros na bomba que já veio com turbina de agulhas e entrada de ar.. numa placa de pvc de 5mm que custou cerca de 10 euros.. e nos tubos que custaram 10 euros.. mas atençao. foram varas de 2 metros.. e serviu para fazer o escumador.. canalizacao.. reactor de kalk.. etc etc. lol.. e ainda sobra tubo..


portanto tenho aki 100 euros.. a volta disso..

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá:  excelente Edgar :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: 

Um escumador eficiente, económico, um bom exemplo de empenho e partilha da tua parte bem como apoio de vários membros com talento no momento certo, para ti e para esses membros :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: 

Podias responder às outras duas perguntas s.f.f.? Obrigado

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Edgar Luis

geralmente limpo de 3 em 3 dias ou de  4 em 4 dias..

Vendo a tabela de preços a que está o acrilico que eu pedi no plasticos do sado.. 


 vejo que com cerca de 170 euros tinha tubo para fazer 4 escumadores e ainda sobrava tubo de 100 para fazer reactores de kalk..  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :SbSourire: 


 isto se eu percebi a tabela.. eu acho que o valor que está presente é so de 1 metro.. mas na tabela diz 2.. n percebi essa tabela mt bem.. 

Mas se for já no total.. sao 170/2.. ou seja passa a metade.. .. é fazer as contas.. EHEHEHHE (85 aereos)

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> geralmente limpo de 3 em 3 dias ou de  4 em 4 dias..
> 
> Vendo a tabela de preços a que está o acrilico que eu pedi no plasticos do sado.. 
> 
> 
>  vejo que com cerca de 170 euros tinha tubo para fazer 4 escumadores e ainda sobrava tubo de 100 para fazer reactores de kalk.. 
> 
> 
>  isto se eu percebi a tabela.. eu acho que o valor que está presente é so de 1 metro.. mas na tabela diz 2.. n percebi essa tabela mt bem.. 
> ...


Boas,

Esse é o de um metro liniar, no comprimento aparece 2000mm ou 2050mm, pois eles vendem só com esse comprimento, ou seja tens que pagar 2m, o dobro do valor da tabela mais IVA (21%)!  :SbOk2:

----------

